# Finally some pics of the letters on the cyclops..ha ha  Balll and the BOX



## pasttreasures57 (Jul 19, 2009)

Here are some good pics of the letters on that Balll and for those who like firecrackers here is the box...


----------



## coreya (Jul 19, 2009)

The jar is a # 193 in the Red Book # 9 and are some of the most varied in quality and mold variations of the ball jars. These were made between 1896 and 1910. I have some with a large bubble like yours and have seen many, which shows how lax the quality control was during that time. The value varies based on color with the aqua being the least expensive ( 2-3$). The numbers or symbols on the base are mold identifiers and really have no other use.


----------



## pasttreasures57 (Jul 22, 2009)

If that be so then let us see some pics of the ones that look like mine. I have seen Mason and Ball Mason but none with lettering like this that is a Balll...so I would really like to see the pictures of all the ones you have.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Jul 22, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Ball-3-L-Canning-Fruit-Jar-Very-Minty_W0QQitemZ280373998652QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item414797b43c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A2122|293%3A1|294%3A50

 Here's one on ebay.....stronger embossing & not as crude....... but the same jar


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's the only one I have handy right now. I keep my spatulas/cooking spoons in it. On the bottom it has IVX - backwards Roman numerals? I look at it and think it should say XIV![]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's a website that will have more info... I borrowed a picture from it to show you the progression of "Ball"
 http://www.balljars.net/






 I like your box, too. I have a dynamite box I found years ago that I use for shelves.

 Kate


----------



## coreya (Jul 22, 2009)

this is another site that has pictures and info to help you research ball jars, most of the ones I have are boxed up right now and will try to dig some out for pics when time permits.

http://balljarcollectorscommunitycenter.yuku.com/


----------



## pasttreasures57 (Jul 22, 2009)

Mine has nothing except Balll on it and the 8 with a little blob next to it. Like it was meant to be there. The pics dont do it justice. From what I have been looking up the lettering on mine is similar to the Balll Mason but there is no mason. It is still under investigation. Joyce Thanks for the pic


----------



## pasttreasures57 (Jul 22, 2009)

Aaron you have seen my jar. That is nothing like it, the seams, the 9 on the bottom the shape and the lettering. My a starts at the top of the a and the bottom.






I compared the two side by side.


----------



## pasttreasures57 (Jul 22, 2009)

<a href="http://viewmorepics.myspace balll red cross cork top brail? etc


----------



## coreya (Jul 23, 2009)

Here are a few of the balll jars I dug out, the one on the left is an opalized color etc


----------



## coreya (Jul 23, 2009)

closer, all are the 3 lll ball's listed as # 193 in the red book, Just like yours


----------



## pasttreasures57 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice jar but no cyclops. I like the big bubbles. The wavy glass. Yours doesn't seem to have the crudeness at the seamlines either. I don't know what that means. The color in mine is very clear so you can see the swirls, I have to set up a place to do pics. So I can get the details in better. Also the a is started at the top and the bottom, you may have to go to my pics to see a larger picture of them. I did get a good pic of the letters, sorry you have to look through for them. I don't know how to do folders or anything yet. It all takes so much time.


----------

